# Switched to LT Truck tire on my UTV



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

It was time for new tires and I decided it was time to try something besides the usual ATV/UTV tire. I'm trying out the 27x8.5x14" Maxxis Bighorn LT Truck tire mounted on 7x14" wheels on all 4 corners, now I can rotate them and considering they're a 30,000-40,000 truck tire they should last me a long time. I'm hoping the tread design will work good when plowing, I guess I'll find out in a few months.
http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-12-104-bighorn-mt-762


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Should be good. We were running trailer tires on our Gators because we were wearing fronts out very fast. Obviously the tread on the trailer tires were not aggressive like yours. They worked fine for plowing in the lighter snows, not so much on heavy, wet snow. I would think yours would be fine. I bought some ATV wheels and trailer tires for one of our Bobcat 3600s because we were burning through rear tires. If we keep the machines, I will change the other wheels/tires too and might run snow tires. Nobody makes a mud tire in size we need to run.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good,

give a mid winter report back on how they are doing!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have used quite a few sets of those threw the years on plow trucks.

The wear rather quick on a 10,000lb truck, but they get to the pavement very well for the price.

I still have one set on a 2wd service truck and that guy says that they handle great in the snow on that truck.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have used quite a few sets of those threw the years on plow trucks.
> 
> The wear rather quick on a 10,000lb truck, but they get to the pavement very well for the price.
> I still have one set on a 2wd service truck and that guy says that they handle great in the snow on that truck.


That's good to hear, I'm a light weight, only going to be 1,300-1,400 lbs loaded.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks great Mike. We considered a utv fir some double/triple wide walks but that thing looks like it can do small lots! 

What's your plans with the machine for the winter? Commercial work or private?


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I just clear driveways for family and my elderly neighbors. I retired from my full-time job GM about 5 years ago but still work part-time for the local Fire/EMS and so I can't guarantee I'll always be there in a timely manner. The ones I clear are the folks who would try to do it themselves but really shouldn't or can't afford to hire someone. I get paid with homemade cookies and beer.

I'm not looking to take work away from anyone trying to earn a living and do my best to avoid that. I made the mistake one time clearing one the neighbors drives while he was gone just to be nice, only to find out he already had someone hired, lesson learned! Nobody got upset over it, we all know each other.


----------

